# Rolled Outback In Oregon



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Saw this on another forum. The article says the outback was towed by a Dodge Titan. Not sure what that is. It also says 2 people were riding in the trailer. Huh???
Drive safely and have a good Thanksgiving!

Rolled Outback


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty crazy that 2 were in the trailer. In many states if some rules are followed this is allowed. I dont agree with it, but thats the law in many states.

Looks like a Nissan Titan. Easy roll. Trailers are much stronger than they used to be.

Glad everyone was ok.

Thanks for posting!

Carey


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Thankful everyone is OK. Have to wonder about the riding in the trailer part of the story.

Image below says it all, too much trailer, not enough tow vehicle.

DAN


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank God everyone was ok!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Video says Nissan Pickup and 30 foot trailer. Also said drivers husband and daughter were in the camper. Couple was from Cali in Oregon.

Hard to tell from the video what type of hitch setup was being used.

JR


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd never put any of my family in the back. Sometimes we take an extra vehicle if we need room but never in the Outback. I have seen these come apart at highway speeds and this one is definately not the norm. They are usually everywhere. ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That picture's one vote for why you want a bigger truck (to reduce the odds of this happening), and multiple votes for why you should wear your seatbelts (because this could happen to any of us).

I'm happy to hear that everyone was ok, I just hope no one uses this as an excuse not to buckle up (or to ride in a TT







)


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> I'd never put any of my family in the back. Sometimes we take an extra vehicle if we need room but never in the Outback. I have seen these come apart at highway speeds and this one is definately not the norm. They are usually everywhere. ---Mike


I wonder if the welded aluminum on the Outback's helped it hold together? My previous trailer was stick built and it was pretty flimsy. Trailer was framed using nothing more than 1X2 firing strips as far as I could tell. The welded aluminum Outback construction was one of the things that originally drew me to the Outback.

DAN


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like a pro Pride to me.



muttbike said:


> Video says Nissan Pickup and 30 foot trailer. Also said drivers husband and daughter were in the camper. Couple was from Cali in Oregon.
> 
> Hard to tell from the video what type of hitch setup was being used.
> 
> JR


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

clarkely said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.
[/quote]

Not an Equalizer. Equalizer bars are only physically connected at the hitch. This appears to have a bar/connection hanging from the tongue, which would not happen on an Equalizer. The only thing physically connected to the tongue on an Equalizer is the L bracket, which is pretty low profile and would not hang off the tongue as shown in the picture.

I thought Reese since you can see a knuckle on one of the tongue bars.

DAN


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like the friction sway bar every dealer wants to sell you, be it Reese, Drawtite, Husky, whatever............

It didn't work.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.
[/quote]

Not an Equalizer. Equalizer bars are only physically connected at the hitch. This appears to have a bar/connection hanging from the tongue, which would not happen on an Equalizer. The only thing physically connected to the tongue on an Equalizer is the L bracket, which is pretty low profile and would not hang off the tongue as shown in the picture.

I thought Reese since you can see a knuckle on one of the tongue bars.

DAN
[/quote]

I have no idea what hitch it was, it obviously wasn't a ProPride or Hensley........... So i figured i would tease N7OQ and get him going..........


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

clarkely said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.
[/quote]

Not an Equalizer. Equalizer bars are only physically connected at the hitch. This appears to have a bar/connection hanging from the tongue, which would not happen on an Equalizer. The only thing physically connected to the tongue on an Equalizer is the L bracket, which is pretty low profile and would not hang off the tongue as shown in the picture.

I thought Reese since you can see a knuckle on one of the tongue bars.

DAN
[/quote]

I have no idea what hitch it was, it obviously wasn't a ProPride or Hensley........... So i figured i would tease N7OQ and get him going..........
[/quote]

LOL, I figured that was what you were up to!! You PA guys love to stir the pot!!

Even Santa is not safe in PA!









DAN


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

clarkely said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.
[/quote]

Not an Equalizer. Equalizer bars are only physically connected at the hitch. This appears to have a bar/connection hanging from the tongue, which would not happen on an Equalizer. The only thing physically connected to the tongue on an Equalizer is the L bracket, which is pretty low profile and would not hang off the tongue as shown in the picture.

I thought Reese since you can see a knuckle on one of the tongue bars.

DAN
[/quote]

I have no idea what hitch it was, it obviously wasn't a ProPride or Hensley........... So i figured i would tease N7OQ and get him going..........
[/quote]
LOL you figured me out Clarkely







I only said it since it was obvious that it was not a PP. I really can't tell what he had on it, maybe no sway control at all.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When it started to fishtail I wonder if they attempted or even knew to go for the manual brake level on the brake controller. They were very fortunate not to have been more seriously hurt in such an accident. Good job the Outback stayed in one piece.

In Ohio its legal to have someone in the trailer as long as they have a radio to contact the driver. Why in the worl would anyone put there family in a carboard box and go on the highway with it. All that work that car manufacturers do to make cars/SUVs crash







(where did he come from??)does not apply to an RV. Legal or not its just crazy to travel in the trailer.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> looks like a pro Pride to me.


You should be familiar with the hitch...... Its an Equalizer







You can see the friction sway bar hanging (which is useless on a 30' Trailer)

Thank god everyone was safe and hopefully the family learned their lesson & will not ride in the trailer and look into their set up.
[/quote]

Not an Equalizer. Equalizer bars are only physically connected at the hitch. This appears to have a bar/connection hanging from the tongue, which would not happen on an Equalizer. The only thing physically connected to the tongue on an Equalizer is the L bracket, which is pretty low profile and would not hang off the tongue as shown in the picture.

I thought Reese since you can see a knuckle on one of the tongue bars.

DAN
[/quote]

I have no idea what hitch it was, it obviously wasn't a ProPride or Hensley........... So i figured i would tease N7OQ and get him going..........
[/quote]
LOL you figured me out Clarkely







I only said it since it was obvious that it was not a PP. I really can't tell what he had on it, maybe no sway control at all.
[/quote]

I figured such....but know one else had commented so i figured i would Stir it uop Back









Ps. you need to put your hitch in your signature so i don't have to search to bust your stones







i knew it was an equalizer or straight line..... but had to search to confirm LOL

and let us be thankful no one was hurt as it could have been a lot worse, and hope the operator's family stays with our great Hobby (camping) but is wiser and has open eyes to the information around them.


----------

